# Gold in cell phone



## NaNO3 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the break down of metals in a average cell phone.
copper $0.10
silver $0.15
gold $0.72
palladium $0.17
platinum $0.02


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info ! 
But is it for a particular model ? Or an average ?


----------



## NaNO3 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just a average


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok thats great.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 18, 2007)

ok now how do you refine it aqua regia


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2007)

NaNO3 said:


> Here is the break down of metals in a average cell phone.
> copper $0.10
> silver $0.15
> gold $0.72
> ...



Do you know what date this information was calculated? I'd like to chase down the prices on that values calculation date.


----------



## NaNO3 (Mar 18, 2007)

> Do you know what date this information was calculated?


March 16,2007 14:59 new york time


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2007)

NaNO3 said:


> > Do you know what date this information was calculated?
> 
> 
> March 16,2007 14:59 new york time



Thanks for the price basis info.

Now, do you know what actual metal contents basis is? Avg contents as of 1995? 2000? 2005?

Thanks.


----------



## NaNO3 (Mar 19, 2007)

Avg 100 million cell phones 2005


----------

